

Ask HN:  How do I bring our web search service to market? - rrggrr

My company has developed a search engine for our internal use for a specific vertical market.  Now we want to release the search service as a product but independent of our company.  Is there a company out there that will bring our product to market and &quot;own&quot; it so we don&#x27;t have to maintain and service?
======
4shadow
I would suggest looking for larger companies who might have a large tech
presence in the specific market you're referring to and see if they would be
interested.

